# First solo trail ride



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Good job. Solo riding is a great way to bond with your horse. He has to trust you and you have to trust him.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks mildot! I definitely felt him listening to me more. He'd flick an ear at a fallen cactus or rock or whatnot and he never even hesitated if I gave him a little stronger leg contact. We were having a very quiet conversation the whole way and it was very cool.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I wasn't so far away, I'd buddy up on a ride , anytime!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like it was a gorgeous day for riding too!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Aw, he's so pretty! I love chestnuts! haha. What breed is he? Glad you two had fun.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Solo rides are the best things ever sometimes. I always explore new trails when I go out with Rebel, run around like mad, just for no apparant reason other than fun. It's hard to really do what you want when you have friends who don't want to do the same thing sometimes!

So glad you have fun, Mickey is lookin' great!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you 
looks like you had fun


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What fun! And a very handsome horse!

I am jealous of your trailer though! One day I'll get one too.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on your first ride! 

Honestly, I prefer riding alone. I think before the days of cell phones, and the Findmespot satellite locator, people could go out alone and get hurt and nobody could find them so riding alone was dangerous.
These days, if you have your gadgets and tell someone where you are going, you'll be fine. Especially if you trust your horse. Riding a green horse would be a different story.

IMO, being with other riders can often lead to a fall because someone else's horse spooks and then yours follows or they cause an issue and you get hurt anyway,lol. So I don't see riding alone as being any more dangerous necessarily. 

Glad you had fun!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!! Heelsdown I love the horse in your avatar!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Great pics!! Heelsdown I love the horse in your avatar!


thank you! I just found the pic on a google search. I've always had a thing for the golden palominos.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Aw, he's so pretty! I love chestnuts! haha. What breed is he? Glad you two had fun.


Thanks! He's an Appendix and is technically a red dun. 

We had a great time, and I hope to someday have the guts to let him run, but for right now, we are working on slow, calm and relaxed. He gets amped up really fast, so I don't want him to learn that every time we are out of an area he can go charging around. :lol: Plus, since it's a regional park, there are all kinds of people out riding horses, biking, and walking dogs off leash. Too many unknowns for now. Some day though!! Having a trailer is so awesome. I felt very self-sufficient!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Heelsdown said:


> Congrats on your first ride!
> 
> Honestly, I prefer riding alone. I think before the days of cell phones, and the Findmespot satellite locator, people could go out alone and get hurt and nobody could find them so riding alone was dangerous.
> These days, if you have your gadgets and tell someone where you are going, you'll be fine. Especially if you trust your horse. Riding a green horse would be a different story.
> ...


I totally agree! He was much better behaved than when we have gone out with others. Plus like someone else mentioned, you aren't at the mercy of what the others want to do. (Run when you want to walk, or walk when you want to run.) All you're responsible for is you!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Thanks! He's an Appendix and is technically a red dun.
> 
> We had a great time, and I hope to someday have the guts to let him run, but for right now, we are working on slow, calm and relaxed. He gets amped up really fast, so I don't want him to learn that every time we are out of an area he can go charging around. :lol: Plus, since it's a regional park, there are all kinds of people out riding horses, biking, and walking dogs off leash. Too many unknowns for now. Some day though!! Having a trailer is so awesome. I felt very self-sufficient!


Aw, I love Appendixs<3 Really? That's awesome!

I made that mistake with my first horse, lol, all he wanted to do was run, run and run.-.- thankfully it didn't take them long to learn to just stay at a walk and have a nice relaxing ride. haha.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to trail ride solo with my cousins horse but I always told some where I was going too
I always went on the same trail


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on the first solo trail ride! Isn't it so relaxing? In between college classes I try to get a quick solo trail ride in with the horse and dog, I come back smelling like horse but soooo worth it!

btw- Love your horse


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gorgeous horse, glad you had fun! I take a lot of solo rides I think it's a great confidence builder for you and your horse. It teaches your horse to relax away from his pasture buddies and trust you. I like that I can set my own pace, no worries about playing catch up to someone else that wants to go like a speed demon across the field when I'm not in the mood to race. Those relaxing solo rides sometimes are the best! :lol:


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Dec 15, 2011)

Mickey, can you send me some of that dry nice weather? I am so ready to get out and ride. It's been so wet and nasty here.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad the two of you had fun. I love his halter!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

junkfoodjunkie said:


> Mickey, can you send me some of that dry nice weather? I am so ready to get out and ride. It's been so wet and nasty here.


Coming right up! They've been calling for rain here for about 5 days, but really all that seems to mean is that there are clouds in the sky. Our arena could use a little rain to dampen the dust!



SMCLeenie said:


> Glad the two of you had fun. I love his halter!


Thanks! It's his travel halter (he is NOT spoiled!) It's a breakaway and reflective. Handles 2 emergencies in one :wink:


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tour boy is so pretty! I'm in az too an its such nice weather for trail rides


----------

